# Travel Destinations > Africa >  Fall Euro/Africa Trip - suggestions welcome

## TravelD

Hi all,  There are some really experienced travelers here so I thought I'd ask for some opinions:  My GF and I are planning a trip for late September/early October, ideally for 3 full weeks (21 days). We're thinking Italy, Greece, and Egypt.   My gf has been to Greece for a week, and a few small towns in Italy. I've only ever been to England and Germany so this will be all new to me.  What are some thoughts on how long/specific areas to visit in each place? Most flights (assuming direct from Toronto) end up in Rome, so that would be a good place to start I think. I'm from Abruzzo which is directly to the East of Rome so I would love to visit some relatives. Is it worth going North at all? Or further South, into Naples or even Sicily?  In Greece, Athens would be stop #1, but what else? To be honest most of my knowledge of Greece pertains to Ancient Greece (I just did a Google search and had no idea Sparta is now Sparti, a small town - oy).  Cairo in Egypt I would think would be the most important/exciting spot. Is it worth going elsewhere as well? What about any safety issues, especially traveling with a woman? Are veils or head scarfs required for women?  Also unsure of how best to divide the 3 weeks, whether to do one week in each place or spend a week and a half in Italy, a few days in Greece or in Egypt.  Thanks for any input!

----------


## TravelBug

I'ld definitely spend atleast 4-5 days in on area. Since you are travelling for 21 days then visiting 4 destinations tops is your best option  :Smile:  I'ld also suggest visiting sites like here to make your trip as affordable as possible.

----------

